# Brake Rotor Screw Question



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

So... I put in new axles, tie-rods, and wheelbearings. :thumbup: Finished up at around 2AM. Didn't quite torque down one of my lug bolts enough in my sleepiness. Go to work the next day, got a slight wobble in my wheel going down the highway. Figured something was loose. Buy the time I got to the garage, huge wobble, missing a lug bolt completely  Got a new bolt and took off the wheel (driver front) to check for other damage. The brake rotor screw was sheared off, since the rotor was wobbling with the wheel. The question is... Will it mess anything up to not run one. Other than keeping the rotor from falling on my foot taking apart the brakes, what does it do? I really wouldn't want to have to have a new hub pressed in since I just had new bearings pressed in on both sides. :facepalm:


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I put the wheel back on and I'm driving without the rotor screw. Somebody let me know if I'm gonna die. Seemed fine on a short test drive.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

The brake caliper and pads will hold the rotor on when you pull the wheel off. The little screw just keeps the bolt holes aligned making it easier to put the wheels on. No biggie. Just keep the holes lined up and you should be fine, no danger at all.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

its not dangerous to run without a rotor set screw, some cars don't even have them from factory.

The wheel is what sets the disk against the hub.... good thing your wheel didn't fall off


----------



## ZuluB602 (Aug 31, 2010)

*screw*

Good to know. I just bought a set of rotors without the set screw, :thumbup:


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:what:


I'm thinking, if you guys don't really know this basic info, maybe you shouldn't work on your car without some help!?!? 

Atleast buy a Bentley.


----------



## sun98gtiVR6 (Jan 7, 2007)

^ wow :laugh:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> its not dangerous to run without a rotor set screw, some cars don't even have them from factory.
> 
> The wheel is what sets the disk against the hub.... good thing your wheel didn't fall off


^ This! What is dangerous is not pulling over IMMEDIATELY when you felt the "wobble" in your steering. Have you ever lost an entire wheel on the highway? I have in a rental down in Florida about 15 years ago... most terrifying thing! You're one lucky dude! eace:


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

VWRedux said:


> ^ This! What is dangerous is not pulling over IMMEDIATELY when you felt the "wobble" in your steering. Have you ever lost an entire wheel on the highway? I have in a rental down in Florida about 15 years ago... most terrifying thing! You're one lucky dude! eace:


Not to mention the danger to the other people on the road when that wheel and tire assembly comes off at speed. I had a set of dually wheels from a box truck and the brake drum from that same truck bounce inches from hitting me while driving one day. If any of them hit me I would have been dead.

If not for your own safety please think of others on the road.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

thegoose said:


> The question is... Will it mess anything up to not run one. Other than keeping the rotor from falling on my foot taking apart the brakes, what does it do? I really wouldn't want to have to have a new hub pressed in since I just had new bearings pressed in on both sides. :facepalm:


I had this happen year ago (the sheared-off set screw, not forgetting a lug bolt). Like the others have said, the set screw just makes it easer align the rotor with the hub and to keep it from flopping around when working on the brakes. I ended up drilling out what was left of the set screw and cleaning out the remining metal with a tap. You can by replacement screws at the local hardware store. They're M6x1 IIRC.


----------

